# False positive????



## Emmy Louise

Ok guys, please help a mummy out! I’m currently having the biggest head f**k

I did this test this morning with FMU, I’m 7dpo I think but not sure, there is still a week until my AF is due, my cycles are bonkers hence the hesitation on dates (I’m a crazy tester)

The line came up immediately (I collected urine and dipped it’s an ic) and it is clearly pink and visible. A clear positive I thought. So I did two more test in the same urine after about 10 minutes of freaking out. And they are negative. What the hell???

I thought there is no such thing as a false positive but how can I get both a bfp and a bfn from the same urine???

I know I need to just wait and test again in a few days but come onnnnnnn any ideas what this could mean??

I have attached a photo, bottom is positive test I did first and other two are negatives from same urine but 10 minutes later...

I have tried attaching a photo and it says file too large for the server to process, can anyone help me upload a photo so I can get your opinions?


----------



## Emmy Louise




----------



## Emmy Louise

This was before they dried


----------



## justonemore31

But the middle test i see a line its so faint but it's there. Top im not sure. Bottom def a pink line. Its probably just the dye. Prob wasn't enough in the foest and second tests. I would test again and if you can, use a diff brand like an frer.


----------



## Classic Girl

Yeah there’s lines on all of them but what a difference in dye!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow that bottom one looks like a blatant positive


----------

